# Open river tournament Chester wv



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

We will have an open Sunday October 25 7am-3p. 30$ a boat that's 25 for tournament and 5 for big bass. We will use the Chester ramp. Any questions let me know. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

I guess I better be more clear for the junk fish guys this is a bass tournament


----------



## joeandthetomcats (Sep 21, 2012)

Pretty tough to catch a bass right now on the river. Maybe you should open it up to any fish. Might have a better weigh in.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

I wouldn't even begin to know how to fish for anything else


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Tritonyounggun said:


> We will have an open Sunday October 25 7am-3p. 30$ a boat that's 25 for tournament and 5 for big bass. We will use the Chester ramp. Any questions let me know. Hope to see you there.


Hey younggun bring that crew back up here Sunday and fish ratsnest open at Milton. I would like a little revenge shot at you anyway... lol


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

What revenge do you need to get on me and the guys I got fishing down there all live down there they won't drive all the way to Milton when they can be on water in 10 mins


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

See you guys Sunday


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

First place with 7.45 Jason Abbott 2nd place brad Shultz and will Johnson with 3.79 brad and will also got big bass with 2.83 good job guys!


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Richiebassman (Feb 7, 2016)

Tritonyounggun said:


> We will have an open Sunday October 25 7am-3p. 30$ a boat that's 25 for tournament and 5 for big bass. We will use the Chester ramp. Any questions let me know. Hope to see you there.


If you get this message let me no when you guys have any tournaments for 2016 I fished it years back and would like to again thanks Rich.


----------

